# Brand new car, what procedure?



## stugarlinge1970 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all, we pick up our new car at the weekend, peugeot 508gt in black, which way shall I tackle it, just a wash, dry then some bilt hamber speed wax, or is there anything else I should do with it being brand new


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Lots of options. Most importantly, don’t let the dealership valet it (unless dealers there are different than they are in the US). Then it depends on the condition of the paint.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

The last 2 brand new cars i've had have bled like ba*tards with iron and fallout. Many are left in car parks next to railway lines next to the factory and at the port for long periods before it reaches the buyer so for me a good and full decon of the paint is essential. You will probably find glue and tacky substances from the stickers that the car gets covered in when new if you tell the dealership not to clean. After a wipedown you are likely to find many minor swirls and scratches so a light polish should do then protect.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

stugarlinge1970 said:


> Hi all, we pick up our new car at the weekend, peugeot 508gt in black, which way shall I tackle it, just a wash, dry then some bilt hamber speed wax, or is there anything else I should do with it being brand new


Firstly - congratulations on the new car.

Secondly - 1000000% tell the dealer not to prep it or your black paint will likely need machining! It will never be the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReflectionHD (May 7, 2021)

Hi, Like others have said don't let the dealer wash it.

As it being a brand new car you want do the usual wash wheels, snow foam, shampoo etc but you should use fallout remover also go over with a tar and glue remover as those protective films can leave adhesive behind when removed after that check so see what condition the paintwork is it will probably be in very good shape so just go over with a all in one compound. 

You will want to add a protectant to the paintwork like a good wax, sealant or ceramic coating and highly recommend adding a wheel sealant to keep the wheels easy to clean on the next wash.

It being a new it wont need much use a all in one compound to remove any light swirls or scratches and prep for the wax, sealant or ceramic coating.

:thumb:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Depends how far you want to go and how much time and money you want to spend really.

If I had a sizeable wallet, I would be picking up and driving it straight to a detailer for an enhancement detail (to remove any swirls from the dealer and to decon the paint), then having PPF applied to the high impact areas such as the bumper.

If I didn't want to spend that type of money though.. in all honesty, I would just pick the car up, enjoy it looking nice and clean from the dealer.. and then enjoy time detailing the car myself.. which would probably involve:

- A snow foam and wash

- A decon on the payment with a fallout remover like Iron x and then a good cleaner something like Bilt Hamber - Cleanser fluid. Then if needed, follow this up with a clay down.

- A light machine polish (or a hand polish if you don't have or feel comfortable using a machine)

- Then top it off with a wax 

And all the other usual bits and bobs. It's really up to you though. At the very minimum, I would look to get the paint nice and prepped using a fallout remover and a decent prewax cleaner. As RS3 said, new cars are usually covered in fallout and substances from sitting in yards, then having various stickers applied at different points.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Also, just to say! Lovely choice the 508gt. I've not driven one, but they look amazing! I'm a big fan! You'll have to share some pictures with us all


----------



## stugarlinge1970 (Apr 22, 2014)

What's a decent tar and glue remover,


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Tardis is the market leader. Something that is effective and cheap is Detail Bug's Bug Out Tar and Glue Remover.


----------



## stugarlinge1970 (Apr 22, 2014)

My local detailing shop has gteniq and autobrite tar and glue removers in stock, I'll grab one of them


----------

